# 66 stereo



## stevebrochu (Jun 25, 2012)

i am replacing my stock radio in my 66 convertible and i am wondering what every one is doing for speakers? i don't want to cut holes.i have seen kick panel ones but i am told they interfere with the e-brake and vent operation.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm using a pair of enclosed speakers in the back package tray. Just have to be careful during panic stops they don't hit you in the back of the head!! (j/k) :lol:


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I replaced my kick panels with some that would fit 6.5" speakers, though they need to be shallow mount ones. I have some kicker ks6.5 comps that barely fit. I cut a hole above it for the tweeters and the crossovers are behind it. Sound great. I have a tline sub in the trunk with the amp. 

But yes originally the kick panels did interfere with the e-brake, I had a friend cut a 1/4" 2" metal rectangle piece and moved the e-brake over about 1.5" for clearance. It doesn't interfere with the vent.


----------

